# pics of long beaches with spacers



## thingfrog (Mar 28, 2006)

im goin to be putting long beaches on my 95 jetta and rolling the fenders too. i would like to put spacers on as well to bring the wheels out more flush with the fenders. has anyone done this that can show me some pics and say what size spacers they are using? before anyone says it, i did search. thanks for any help.


_Modified by thingfrog at 8:43 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## urostyler (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: pics of long beaches with spacers (thingfrog)*

No pics, No real help...but I would say a 10-15 on front and 15-20 rear?? maybe?


----------



## zlr101 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: pics of long beaches with spacers (urostyler)*

15-20mm on the rear will look fine i had 15mm with montreal 2's with a 60/40 setup it cleared in the back barely no rolling. So u might want to go 20mm hope that helps.


----------



## thingfrog (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: pics of long beaches with spacers (zlr101)*

thankyou. keep em comin... any pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: pics of long beaches with spacers (thingfrog)*

I think a 15mm spacer would be setting you up to rub pretty badly. My fenders are rolled and I had LB's on for awhile. I wouldn't want that much spacer. I have Ariettas now with 13's out back and have some more rubbing issues. The ET on the wheels is the same.
Not spaced:








I'd say kick them out probably not much more than 10mm.


----------



## mknick3 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: pics of long beaches with spacers (Jettin2Class)*

search username "mint 1.8t"
he might have some spacer answers


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

put wheels on, measure distance from face of wheel to plumb line attacehd to fender on levelish ground, order spacers to suit.


----------



## todaniel (May 4, 2007)

you will need at least a 5 mm spacer to run the centercaps in the rear...


----------



## BlkVrsix66 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: pics of long beaches with spacers (thingfrog)*

Iwas running 20's in the rear with rolled fenders and 7's in the front. The rears were almost flush. Don't have any pics on the work comp.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: pics of long beaches with spacers (BlkVrsix66)*

Didn't that rub like crazy?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

8mm up front, and 15 out back with stock size tires, fit very nice. didnt do anything to the fenders either, only would rub withthe car packed and people in the back. thats deff the size to go. no pics sorry


----------



## 03GTI Guy (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub)*

20mm rear 10mm up front, they rub once and a while but nothing that concerns me too much.


----------

